# IED Counterterrorism Workshop



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

IED Counterterrorism Workshop

Sponsored by Massport Maritime Security and Office of Corporate Security and Emergency Preparedness

Two IED Counterterrorism Workshops will be offered to all port security stakeholders on November 5 from 0900 to 1700 and on November 12 from 0700 to 1500. Two workshops are being offered to accommodate attendees who work normal business hours (9-5) and attendees who work shift hours (7-3).

The workshop is geared to the participant's understanding of the IED threat, surveillance detection methods, and soft target awareness. This eight-hour workshop is designed for state/local law enforcement, facility owners/operators, and security staff.

The workshops will take place at the Renaissance Boston Waterfront Hotel, 606 Congress St., Boston, MA 02210. Lunch will be provided.

Please access the links below to register online for the workshop that best fits your schedule. Space is limited to 250 each day and is on a first-come, first-served basis. Please register as soon as possible to ensure your spot.

Tuesday, November 5 from 0900 to 1700:
http://www.massport.com/events/workshop nov5 2013/

Tuesday, November 12 from 0700 to 1500:
http://www.massport.com/events/workshop nov12 2013.aspx

For questions you may contact:

Rosemary Reed, Maritime Administrative Security Manager
[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

